# Do I need to give up soy?



## Drtee1953 (Apr 6, 2016)

After a total thyroidectomy , is there any reason to give up soy?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It depends. Are you allergic to it? Do you have really high antibody levels?


----------



## WhatHappened (Nov 12, 2015)

Like everything, I would think that it depends on the amount of soy and how close to your meds (like your fiber smoothy you once posted about).

This article from the mayo clinc seems to say both yes and no:

http://www.mayoclinic.org/hyperthyroidism/expert-answers/faq-20058188

And gives the usual wait 4 hours after taking the med advice (I guess in all things it is moderation?)


----------

